# How do I bypass Respondus to cheat on my exam?



## Rochefort6 (Jun 3, 2020)

Required to have a webcam and respondus on computer in front of me and a phone on my side that is logged into a class zoom meeting.

how do I cheat fellas?


----------



## xefo (Jun 3, 2020)

Textbook right next to you maybe


----------



## Rochefort6 (Jun 3, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> Textbook right next to you maybe


webcam will see that


----------



## xefo (Jun 3, 2020)

just make ur webcam low quality, maybe install a bandwidth limiter and like side-eye ur textbook


----------



## MyFUTUREisBLEAK (Jun 3, 2020)

Pre record yourself taking a test on video. Put that webcam in front of that video you just made. Cheat til you get an A. I'll recommend making random movements throughout the video. Maybe do a practice test on video and use that as the webcam dummy. 

I don't know what respondus is


----------



## Rochefort6 (Jun 3, 2020)

MyFUTUREisBLEAK said:


> Pre record yourself taking a test on video. Put that webcam in front of that video you just made. Cheat til you get an A. I'll recommend making random movements throughout the video. Maybe do a practice test on video and use that as the webcam dummy.
> 
> I don't know what respondus is


Nice idea, might toy with it. 

But its two webcams (including one from the phone that is connected to the zoom meeting and one from my mac connected to respondus) so I would need two different monitors. Also, sometimes they interrupt us working for announcements and/or ask us questions, so might not work.


xefo69 said:


> just make ur webcam low quality, maybe install a bandwidth limiter and like side-eye ur textbook


The side device would pick it up probably
HMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## MyFUTUREisBLEAK (Jun 3, 2020)

Why do they require you to log on to zoom on your phone? What if you were a poor student and didn't have a smart phone. When I was in uni I was friends with a med student who didn't use smart phone because it was a huge distraction so he just carried a flip phone.


----------



## Rochefort6 (Jun 3, 2020)

MyFUTUREisBLEAK said:


> Why do they require you to log on to zoom on your phone? What if you were a poor student and didn't have a smart phone. When I was in uni I was friends with a med student who didn't use smart phone because it was a huge distraction so he just carried a flip phone.


Well if you dont have it you cant take it and will have to take it isnt on the retake, but ive most likely failed my other exam and dont want to retake any more


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Jun 3, 2020)

I have legit the same thing, i somehow cheesed one exam by putting my phone in front of the screen, it wasnt in the field of view of the webcam.

Respondus lockdown browser is a fuckery cant lie


----------



## Warlow (Jun 3, 2020)

our professor made our respondus test open notes with webcam. I still used my phone and finessed an A jfl.


----------



## thecel (Jun 3, 2020)

Rochefort6 said:


> Required to have a webcam and respondus on computer in front of me and a phone on my side that is logged into a class zoom meeting.
> 
> how do I cheat fellas?



Download an application that lets you broadcast your own video file (a pre-recorded video of you pretending to take the test) as if it were being recorded live by your webcam, like AlterCam

For the phone Zoom meeting: get another computer screen and play the pre-recorded video on it. Then put the phone in front of the screen (front camera facing the screen)


----------



## Pussyslayer (Jun 5, 2020)

Use a virtual machine for respondus and cheat through your regular chrome. At first respondus will detect that you are running it on Virtual Machine but there is a way to bypass it by downloading a certain patch. There should be a video on YouTube. 
Here is another way. This guy's channel is about bypassing lock down.


----------



## Chadelite (Jun 5, 2020)

TubOfLard said:


> I have legit the same thing, i somehow cheesed one exam by putting my phone in front of the screen, it wasnt in the field of view of the webcam.
> 
> Respondus lockdown browser is a fuckery cant lie







__





How to bypass Respondus Lockdown browser? - Forumine







www.forumine.com


----------



## Rochefort6 (Jun 5, 2020)

I figured out my own full proof method that literally anyone can do. PM if you wanna know it.


----------



## Madness (Jun 5, 2020)

They aren’t even making me do exams . Over for respondus cels though


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jun 5, 2020)

TubOfLard said:


> I have legit the same thing, i somehow cheesed one exam by putting my phone in front of the screen, it wasnt in the field of view of the webcam.
> 
> Respondus lockdown browser is a fuckery cant lie


I did the same lmao high iq


Rochefort6 said:


> I figured out my own full proof method that literally anyone can do. PM if you wanna know it.


Just share it bro


----------



## Rochefort6 (Jun 6, 2020)

*MY METHOD, DON'T SHARE IT:

https://looksmax.org/threads/online...ockdown-browser-for-retarded-geniuses.151645/*


----------



## SoyGune (Jun 6, 2020)

Tape your notes to your computer screen


----------



## Rochefort6 (Jun 6, 2020)

SoyGune said:


> Tape your notes to your computer screen


I got a way better method, check my response above


Baldingman1998 said:


> I did the same lmao high iq
> 
> Just share it bro


Check my response above


----------

